# stealth armoire



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 2, 2013)

finally got all moved in to the new house. we're renting now, so i figured i'd better get a little stealthy this time around.

the armoire is 70"high, 40"wide, and 24"deep. going to run a 400w cooltube setup, and a 2' 4 bulb t5. going with a 2 plant scrog in organic super soil. 

not much to show just yet. it's still under construction as we speak. going to cut out the center shelf and line the inside with black/white 6mil plastic.

i'll update more when she's finished. i already have everything i need. just gotta find the time to get it done   



:48:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 2, 2013)

How do you plan to light tight it? Are you painting it white inside or lining with mylar?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 2, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> How do you plan to light tight it? Are you painting it white inside or lining with mylar?




6mil plastic white on one side, black on the other.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 4, 2013)

almost done. ready for a dry run by the end of next week.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2013)

I thought that you were removing the shelf?  How much height do you have in each section?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 5, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I thought that you were removing the shelf?  How much height do you have in each section?



the shelf is gone. i left the 2x4 across the front so that i can install locks for the doors.

thanks for stopping in THG


----------



## Melvan (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking awesome.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 5, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Looking awesome.




thanks, i'm waiting for my drill to charge so i can drill holes for the locks


----------



## budz4me (Sep 5, 2013)

looking pretty sweet in here. Cant wait to see some growing! Keep it up!:icon_smile:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 5, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> looking pretty sweet in here. Cant wait to see some growing! Keep it up!:icon_smile:



indeed. i have clones that have been in the fridge nearly 5 weeks now. lets hope their still viable


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 5, 2013)

some clone *mojo* fer your grow, bro.


----------



## Sol (Sep 5, 2013)

I did a similar set up years ago and if i remember i had issues with heat . Even though your sucking cool air through your cooltube or whatever there is still alot of radiant heat from yes, even a 400. Especially if you are growing in warmer months it really adds up. Anyway , what i did was to find, cut a thin piece of glass the same size as the inside perimeter and put it a few inches below your light source, it will help reduce an incredible amount of heat, also if you flood the space above the glass where the light is with cool air from a fan and heat will  be virtually non -existent. 
 I noticed that especially when the doors are closed heat really builds up. Anyhow, just a thought, and great job by the way. Very clean set up.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 5, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> indeed. i have clones that have been in the fridge nearly 5 weeks now. lets hope their still viable




Can you explain how this works a little more? 
I've heard of it but never seen or been explained proper way to do such a thing


Also nice job! Had a friend build one of those and did SCROG, he had himself quite the forest inside


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 5, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> some clone *mojo* fer your grow, bro.



thanks for the much needed mojo 7  :48:



			
				ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> Can you explain how this works a little more?
> I've heard of it but never seen or been explained proper way to do such a thing




i've never researched it myself. i just tried it after hearing that a lot of other people do it as well. i have the clones in a large freezer bag, in the crisper, in the fridge. i opened it once after 2 weeks and took out 10 clones. 9 out of 10 clones rooted in 7-10 days. clonex and RR plugs in a dome. now, they've been in there for at least 3 more weeks. i will be truly impressed if i get over 50% this round. i have about 18 clones left.



			
				Sol said:
			
		

> I did a similar set up years ago and if i remember i had issues with heat . Even though your sucking cool air through your cooltube or whatever there is still alot of radiant heat from yes, even a 400. Especially if you are growing in warmer months it really adds up. Anyway , what i did was to find, cut a thin piece of glass the same size as the inside perimeter and put it a few inches below your light source, it will help reduce an incredible amount of heat, also if you flood the space above the glass where the light is with cool air from a fan and heat will  be virtually non -existent.
> I noticed that especially when the doors are closed heat really builds up. Anyhow, just a thought, and great job by the way. Very clean set up.



thanks for the heads up. what kind of fan did you use? 

i'm making an attempt at a 6" 250cfm booster fan. i realize this style of fan don't have much "pulling power". i think i may be able to pull it off though. the total length of duct i'm using is less then 3ft. if it doesn't work out i still have my centrifugal fan to fall back on.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> the shelf is gone. i left the 2x4 across the front so that i can install locks for the doors.
> 
> thanks for stopping in THG


 
Weird, the picture really looks like the shelf is still there.

I'm looking forward to seeing what you can do with this.  Your outdoor grow is stellar.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 5, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Weird, the picture really looks like the shelf is still there.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing what you can do with this.  Your outdoor grow is stellar.



thank you THG.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 24, 2013)

just waiting on the fan to come in the mail. so i figured i'd get a little head start. these are clones from the boss hogg i have outside. only keeping 2 of the clones. 2 plant scrog in 3gal smart pots seems fitting for the space. if the clones root, they're going to have to re-veg first. so i'm looking at a long veg period this time around.

:48:


----------



## Gary Ganja (Sep 26, 2013)

what made you decide to go with the mylar instead of the panda film? nice setup by the way


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 26, 2013)

Gary Ganja said:
			
		

> what made you decide to go with the mylar instead of the panda film? nice setup by the way



its a type of insulation they sell at home depot. its basically bubble wrap, wrapped in a reflective material.
thanks for stopping in GG :48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 27, 2013)

Are there any reflecability figures on that insulation?  We all know that just because something looks like it is reflective doesn't necessarily mean that it is.  I am going to be constructing a temporary space this winter and wondered about it, but hesitate to use something without known qualities.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 27, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Are there any reflecability figures on that insulation?  We all know that just because something looks like it is reflective doesn't necessarily mean that it is.  I am going to be constructing a temporary space this winter and wondered about it, but hesitate to use something without known qualities.



not on the package. i'll do a google search. use it anyway, and cover it with something more reflective. its a good insulator.
 :48:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 6, 2013)

update: gave the clones away after they rooted, and popped 5 beans.

strain: delta 9 seeds - southern lights aka white star.

description:  Delta 9 Labs Southern Lights takes its name from it's limbs, which are coated in trichomes that point outwards from the plants body like rays of light in every direction.  This strain is the Sativa-dominant progeny of two extremely well accalaimed strains; Sensi Star from Paradise Seeds' (winner of Highlife and High Times awards in 1999 and 2000) and New York City Diesel from Soma (a three-time Cannabis Cup winner and a long-standing favourite amoung the Amsterdam crowd). Conventional wisdom says that Sativa's give smokers a head high in contrast to the Indica body stone. Delta 9 Labs Southern Lights successfully mixes the two for a buzz that both tingles the pores and opens the third eye. Recommended for indoor gardens, this variety&#8217;s flowers may begin to reach maturity at around nine weeks but the average time is closer to ten weeks. Strain Type: Sativa 80% / Indica 20% Flowering Time: 75-80 days

all 5 have already cracked. i'll update again when they break ground.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 27, 2013)

update: the southern lights are about 3 weeks old now. the armoire is complete. the booster fan couldn't keep the cab cool enough when running the light at 400 watts. so i drilled a hole into the attic where i hooked up my 6" inline fan. i'm very happy with the results. its almost completely silent.

after 2 days of testing, the armoire sits at a comfy 78F-80F, and 30%-35% RH. the plants seem to love it.

the plants have been topped once, at the 3rd node. the 6 new shoots emerging will be topped once as well. then they will be woven into the net after sexing.

hoping for at least 2 of the 4 to be girls.


:48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 27, 2013)

Is that insulation material that you have on the inside of the cabinet "reflectix" from the home depot/lowes? If so that has a 95%reflectivity and an R4 insulation value.

The kids are looking real good


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 27, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Is that insulation material that you have on the inside of the cabinet "reflectix" from the home depot/lowes? If so that has a 95%reflectivity and an R4 insulation value.
> 
> The kids are looking real good




thanks for the stats hush. yes it is reflectix, got it at lowes. this stuff was so easy to work with too.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 3, 2013)

just trucking along. transplanted into the 2 gal smart pots. they haven't shown sex yet, but i don't suppose they will for another 3 weeks at least.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 6, 2013)

couple more :48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey I noticed that you are using an HPS bulb for the vegging plants. (the very yellow looking light in the pics) Here is a MH bulb that is supposed to produce the proper vegging spectrum that may help them kids fill out better:  hxxp://www.hpsgrowlightstore.com/hps1510/best-grow-light-systems/grow-light-bulbs/ipower-grow-light-400w-metal-halide-bulb.html
I would use this bulb for vegging then switch to the HPS bulb for flowering. Not all MH bulbs put out the 6500k spectrum, most put out 5000k which is too much green light, but there are a few manufacturers that produce the 6500k which is best for veg. But If you just want to stay with the HPS, it does work as we can see.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 9, 2013)

the only reason the light is on, is because i've been testing how low i can set my   speed controller on my 6" inline fan, while still keeping the space cool. i'm looking for that balance between sufficient air exchange and stealth. i'm using a t5, i just remove it so i can take the pics.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 11, 2013)

approx 5 weeks old. 
day 2 of 12/12
1 confirmed female, hoping for at least 1 more.

all are looking very tight and healthy. my only concern is that branching gets very thick and woody very fast. i might have to re think the scrog, but i have time to re-visit this issue later. they'll stay in flower till sex is determined, then re-veg till the canopy is full. 


stay up, SB :48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 11, 2013)

Awesome man!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 11, 2013)

They look nice and healthy. The kid in the first pic is definitely a female. I can see the hairs


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 14, 2013)

1 female 3 males... it's sad but it happens. i kept the best looking male to harvest pollen, which may or may not be used in the future. going to clone the girl, stake her, and grow her out. i'll scrog either 2 or 4 girls the next go round.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 18, 2013)

and then there was 1...

1 female, 3 males. 2 of the 3 males were culled. the remaining male has been separated from the female. both will continue with 12/12. so week 2 of 12/12 starts tomorrow.

only pics of the female this time SL#2


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 18, 2013)

Keep it up!!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 18, 2013)

Good looking plant. I hope you got a few cuttings


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 19, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Keep it up!!!



:48:




			
				Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Good looking plant. I hope you got a few cuttings



yeah a few, i'll take a few more as well after the stretch. thanks for comin by hush


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 24, 2013)

week 3 starts tomorrow. let the buds begin. sites are starting to take form. i'm unsure if the minimal stretch is strain dependent or just this pheno. all i know is i'm extremely impressed with how little stretch there was.
that goes for both sexes, the male is showing similar results. almost no stretch at all.

i've got 1 clone with roots popping through the RR. she got transplanted in small container and put under 24/0. just waiting on the other 3,  but they were only cut 5 days ago. so just waiting for now.

:48:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 27, 2013)

standing a strong 16" tall lol...


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 1, 2013)

starting 4 weeks tomorrow. i'll be transplanting the 3 remaining clones into starter pots in a few days. they're all showing signs that they be rooted within 5 days.

:48:


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 1, 2013)

to me, that looks like the perfect plant.  Good job Short!! :joint:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 1, 2013)

thanks mono


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 2, 2013)

gotta love those low head space grow areas, although i prefer huge bulky plants that yield a ton those small bushy plants are still super sexy, i love how you have trained that, its perfect, nice spacing, even canopy, and loads of bud sites up top, much nicer to look at then something like autos, streight up tree like plants, not really appealing to the eye but hey to each his own.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 6, 2013)

thanks for stopping by sun. :48:

middle of week 4 budding up nicely...


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 12, 2013)

5 1/2 weeks. i forgot to water her yesterday. came home to the bottom half of the fan leaves wilted. watered her and she bounced back in about 6 hours. close call though. hope she wasn't effected too much.


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 12, 2013)

hey short i just got up on your grow i see your coming around to my block with the small grow area nice. as the norm you have things under control. cant wait to see more


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 12, 2013)

i hope she produces some dank. she's lookin good so far


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 14, 2013)

yes she is


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 15, 2013)

week 5 porn... grab your bongs people :bong:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 15, 2013)

Very nice there Shorty  She looks like a real winner for sure. That is only 5weeks into flower? She will be ready by week 8 I bet


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 15, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Very nice there Shorty  She looks like a real winner for sure. That is only 5weeks into flower? She will be ready by week 8 I bet



i'm in th eprocess of going back to the forums of other people that grew this. to see when they decided to chop it. attitude said 75-80days, but we'll see.

thanks for stopping by hush :48:

edit: week 6 actually starts tomorrow


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 16, 2013)

nice short looks like were going to have to add you to the under three feet club soon


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 16, 2013)

i can smell it from here!! amazing buddy.  high five


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 16, 2013)

MoNoXiDe said:
			
		

> i can smell it from here!! amazing buddy.  high five




actually its funny that you say this. there is virtually no smell. i can put my nose right up to one of the tops and can't smell a thing. But the second you touch the plant and smell your fingers. you get a heavy citrus aroma. i've become quite fond of touching her just so i can get the smell.

:48:


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 16, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> actually its funny that you say this. there is virtually no smell. i can put my nose right up to one of the tops and can't smell a thing. But the second you touch the plant and smell your fingers. you get a heavy citrus aroma. i've become quite fond of touching her just so i can get the smell.
> 
> :48:




I'm sure, everytime you walk by.  :icon_smile:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 20, 2013)

46 days to be exact


----------



## Kysupergrower (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow bro I'm very impressed sir!.i must say I like your grow.i also like to keep my girls around the same size .you can check out my blueberry girl on my latest thread. 
Green mojo bro.


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 21, 2013)

well not much to say here but nice short . thier growing well


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 21, 2013)

i'm so jealous of all the people with dslr camera's. thats what i used to take the photo's from yesterday. a couple turned out pretty good


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas, 51 days today...i come bearing the gift of porn.

she's starting to foxtail, with 2-3 weeks to go. :48:


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 25, 2013)

well merry xmas short i see your ladys are doing good.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 25, 2013)

I see a major problem

Harvest time you will next a smoke it helper 

I'll bite the bullet and volunteer 

Merry Christmas ShortBus Thanks for all the help you've been


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 25, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I see a major problem
> 
> Harvest time you will next a smoke it helper
> 
> ...



that sounds like a problem I'd like to have!!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 31, 2013)

57 days, and some half dry, day 53 test buds.


:48: SB


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 31, 2013)

lights just went out, so a few more


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 6, 2014)

9 weeks today(63 days)

anytime now. she's being slowly chopped every week. 6 tops are down already. 3 at 49 days, and 3 at 56 days. she looks like she's closing in on that sweet spot.

"we'll see" - zen master.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 6, 2014)

Good work Shorty  that stealth armoire looks like it produced very nice indeed. I am betting several O's dry :icon_smile:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 6, 2014)

thnaks hush


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 26, 2014)

southern lights at chop...63 days 

View attachment 20140325_223201.jpg


View attachment 20140325_223250.jpg


View attachment 20140325_223323.jpg


View attachment 20140325_223405.jpg


View attachment 20140325_223510.jpg


View attachment 20140326_011021.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 26, 2014)

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, i just read this thread... sorry i missed it before... Beautiful job... Wonderful, thank you for posting.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 26, 2014)

:clap:

Greatjob there Shortbus.  Can't wait to hear how that SL smokes....


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 27, 2014)

thanks everyone...she smokes good. mostly heady, not much body stone. impressive yield, but i'm confident nurse larry is gonna blow her out of the water in terms of potency. i wont lie, she's lacking a bit in that area. also the cindy 99's look very indica, so i'm hoping for some great night time smoke in the future.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 27, 2014)

Shortbus, great looking plant!

I think that if you are looking to Cindy to be a nighttime smoke you are going to be disappointed.  Even though she looks on the indica side, she will smoke like a sativa.  That is one of the things we love about her--short flowering time, indica like plant but with a sativa up high.  The Nurse Larry however I have found to be a great nighttime smoke.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 27, 2014)

thanks for the heads up THG. i'm very excited


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 6, 2014)

pic 1 - cindy99 #1
pic 2 - cindy 99 #2
pic 3 - harvested another SL tonight
pic 4 - the last SL clone about to go into the flower tent. gonna keep 1 clone from her to hold on to till next winter. 

View attachment 20140405_201152.jpg


View attachment 20140405_201236.jpg


View attachment 20140406_011539.jpg


View attachment 20140405_201108.jpg


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 7, 2014)

both c99 are girls. going to cut clones and put them in flower.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 7, 2014)

Niiiice. 

A lil clone mojo fer your cuttings, *shortbus*.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 7, 2014)

thanks 7g :48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 7, 2014)

:smoke1:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 28, 2014)

2 more SL at chop and both my c99 girls at 3 wks flower  :48: 

View attachment 20140427_222507 (1).jpg


View attachment 20140427_222535 (1).jpg


View attachment 20140427_222624 (1).jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 28, 2014)

looking good
:48:


----------



## MR1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Those buds look great , those C99 are very nice also. Which C99 is that?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 28, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Those buds look great , those C99 are very nice also. Which C99 is that?



that would be a question for TOA. they were a gift.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 28, 2014)

That is a nice gift.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 28, 2014)

MR1 said:


> That is a nice gift.



indeed it was, now i just have to do them justice and grow em right


----------



## MR1 (Apr 28, 2014)

By the looks of it your on the right track. I grew some Joey Weed C99 a few years ago and really liked it, but he is no more so I am trying to find a good replacement.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 10, 2014)

been keeping a close eye on this one. my c99 #1 is doing amazingly. looking like a real keeper.

time for the showcase :48:

...and i tossed a pic of an SL girl as well 

View attachment c991 (1).jpg


View attachment c992 (1).jpg


View attachment c993 (1).jpg


View attachment c994 (1).jpg


View attachment sl (1).jpg


----------



## 650grower (May 10, 2014)

They looking amazing


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 11, 2014)

MR1 said:


> By the looks of it your on the right track. I grew some Joey Weed C99 a few years ago and really liked it, but he is no more so I am trying to find a good replacement.



Check out Mosca's C99...  he has a couple versions I believe...

Whats the SL shortbus??


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

Looking real green and healthy shortbus... Green Mojo.  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## MR1 (May 11, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Check out Mosca's C99... he has a couple versions I believe...
> 
> Whats the SL shortbus??


Thanks man, will do.


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Thanks man, will do.



MR1 check this out>>>http://www.seedsman.com/en/cinderella-99-bx-1-10-regular-seeds/?a_aid=seedfinder


----------



## MR1 (May 11, 2014)

Thank you Hamster, that sounds just like the Joey Weed C99 I grew which I really liked.


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Thank you Hamster, that sounds just like the Joey Weed C99 I grew which I really liked.



No problem Bro...glad I could help. Always wanted to grow Cindy out.


----------



## Grower13 (May 11, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Thank you Hamster, that sounds just like the Joey Weed C99 I grew which I really liked.


 
I still got a couple joey weed packs of seed in my fridege........ wish I had his c99....... I got his ak/blueberry cross...... I'll have to peek into the fridge to remember what the other one is........ THG is a fan of joey's c99.

Nice work Shortbus.....:48:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 11, 2014)

Grower13 said:


> I still got a couple joey weed packs of seed in my fridege........ wish I had his c99....... I got his ak/blueberry cross...... I'll have to peek into the fridge to remember what the other one is........ THG is a fan of joey's c99.
> 
> Nice work Shortbus.....:48:


 
 Im gonna guess its Apollo 11 or 13...   Joey was def working those...


----------



## Grower13 (May 11, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Im gonna guess its Apollo 11 or 13... Joey was def working those...


 
I looked...... its northern lights/ AK........ some of the first seeds I ever ordered.


----------



## Rosebud (May 12, 2014)

Those do look really nice shortbus... very nice. having fun now.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 30, 2014)

i think they all with do infinitely better next round. and remember everyone, "say no the k-gro"...my new favorite slogan. 

View attachment photo.2.jpg


View attachment photo.3.jpg


View attachment photo.5.jpg


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 15, 2014)

c99 42 days 

View attachment photo.3.jpg


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 4, 2014)

c99 60 days 

View attachment WP_20140804_003.000.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Aug 4, 2014)

I will take some of that C99, looks good man.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 4, 2014)

thanks mr1


----------

